# they were hungry



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, since I couldn't find a store that had large feeders tonight, I had to buy some small feeders. I couldn't believe it when they ate 5 dozen small feeder fish, thats 60 in under an hour. and I feed them daily. 60 between 4 red bellies is pretty good isnt it?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Not bad. How big are your reds?


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

thats some big bellied fish.you better start putting them on a diet lol.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Fat p's aren't healthy, but they got to eat sometime.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep probably a little overkill on that one but i bet it was good to watch .i would say if feeding every day about 2 feeders each . when i fed my 4 reds whitebait i usually added @ 8 fish in total per feeding


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

They arent fat by no means, the feeders I gave them were only very small, the ones I normally give them are about 2 inches long, and ill put 5 or so in a day. 1 is 3-4" 2 are 6" and one is about 10". I'm gonna measure trhem tonight to see if im right.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

red devils red said:


> thats some big bellied fish.you better start putting them on a diet lol.


 Diet of different varieties. Feeders arent healthy as well.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

The person that had them before me has fed them feeders their whole lives, i can't get them to eat anything else.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOu can change their feeding habits by reducing their daily food to a min, then slowly intro them with different varieties such as shrimp, krill, beefheart...ect. Its great seeing all the carnage when feeding them feeders. But in the long run, I suppose you want to keep your Ps longer with age, healthy, and not develope diseases.


----------

